

Amazon S3 Announces Support for Bucket Policies - thamer
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/07/06/aws-management-console-adds-support-for-amazon-s3-2/

======
cgbystrom
Great, now I can actually host my private yum/apt repository on S3. These are
the different keys you can use in your bucket policy conditions:

aws:CurrentTime — For date/time conditions (see Date Conditions)

aws:SecureTransport — Boolean representing whether the request was sent using
SSL (see Boolean Conditions)

aws:SourceIp — The requester's IP address, for use with IP address conditions
(see IP Address)

aws:UserAgent — Information about the requester's client application, for use
with string conditions (see String Conditions)

aws:EpochTime — Number of seconds since epoch.

aws:Referer — Same the the HTTP referer field.

(from
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/Access...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/AccessPolicyLanguage_ElementDescriptions.html#AvailableKeys))

------
drtse4
Details here:
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/Introd...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/Introduction.html#BucketPolicies)

------
petervandijck
Love it. I just wrote a script last week to loop through 100,000 objects and
adjust the policy, no longer needed :)

